# Need some advice on fixing a Delta Table Saw



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm new to this whole wood working thing, so far I'm loving it!

I purchased this Delta Contractor Saw II 10” with (table extension, carbide tipped blade, separate miter jig, Bessemeyer Fence) for $150 on Craigslist. I think I got a good deal. The motor mounting on the back is bent just a bit. The saw is on caster wheels if I was going to guess it got pushed up against a wall to hard.

There's enough tension on the belt to rip plywood with no problems although the other day I hit a knot in a 2x4 and it dragged the saw down to the point I had to pull back and let it rebuild up speed.

I think what I need to fix it is a "Motor Bracket"
I found this site:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-36630-type-contractors-saw-parts-c-3275_3334_14057.html


Here is a few pics of what I'm looking at. Should I mess with trying to fix it and use the saw as is?


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

Here is the pictures from the backside looking down


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

you need to fix it. is it the swing arm bent or the mount on the table misaligned you need to figure that out first:thumbsup::no::no:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*From the pictures..*

it's hard to tell if the motor bracket is bent, or the motor has shifted in the mounting slots.
Sheet metal brackets can be bent "back" into shape. Castings cannot and they will break. So you should determine which is your particular issue. The new motor bracket at $ 17.00 will not break the bank if your mount is beyond repair. It looks like the bracket is bolted to a casting so be cautious when bending it back. It may require some disassembly, but by doing that you lose your reference as to when its aligned properly.
I would not use it as is personally as it looks pretty seriously out of whack! Good find otherwise! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

i concur :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Getting those pulleys reasonably aligned is pretty important. Blade and fence alignment, and blade selection selection are also critical factors in how well your saw will perform. Looks like a nice saw for $150. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

MariahHolt said:


> I'm new to this whole wood working thing, so far I'm loving it!
> 
> I purchased this Delta Contractor Saw II 10” with (table extension, carbide tipped blade, separate miter jig, Bessemeyer Fence) for $150 on Craigslist. I think I got a good deal. The motor mounting on the back is bent just a bit. The saw is on caster wheels if I was going to guess it got pushed up against a wall to hard.
> 
> ...



Mariah,
I have the same kind of Delta saw (am trying to sell it though.... I doubt that the casting was bent (it would rather get broken). I suspect it is stamped-steel motor bracket. If you look at how your motor is attached to the casting you'll see two conicaly-shaped steel pins on both sides of the bracket (you can clearly see them on your picture). Now, if you pushed them toward each other by your fingers, they will get into their respective holes and release the motor (make sure that you hold the motor while doing that, or use a helper for that). Once you have the motor free (and also disconnected from the wire), put it on a table and inspect it. I am pretty sure you'll see the situation very clearly right away. Then you can gently bend the bracket back into straight shape (you may use your vises, and even a hammer by tapping it slightly). Hope it helps. Good luck.

Al


----------



## Ron6519 (Aug 17, 2007)

The bracket is malleable steele, you should be able to bend it back. Disconnect the belt. Put blocking on the shaft side so it doesn't move and pull the other side in with a clamping system. Bend it a little past the position of the other side and release the clamp. Adjust as necessary.
Ron


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

*Thanks Ron6519, I'll have to give that a try*

Thanks Ron6519, I'll have to give that a try


I just got this email from eReplacementParts.com

Thank you for ordering from eReplacementParts.com. The purpose of this email is to inform you that when trying to order your parts we were notified by the manufacturer of one or more backorders. The statuses of your items are listed below. 

1 x 422390140006 Motor Bracket - Backorder: ETA 10/20/2010
1 x 925010331710 V Belt - On Order

If you have any questions or would like to make changes to your order or arrange for multiple shipments just reply to this email or call 866-802-6383 


2 months to get that bracket? I'm glad its not something really important.




Ron6519 said:


> The bracket is malleable steele, you should be able to bend it back. Disconnect the belt. Put blocking on the shaft side so it doesn't move and pull the other side in with a clamping system. Bend it a little past the position of the other side and release the clamp. Adjust as necessary.
> Ron


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

*After new parts*

I got the replacement part and slapped it on about a week ago. I also got a new belt and between the two it's made a world of difference. I've done all the basic setups and checked and its now tracking straight. The saw still can't pass the nickel test, it still has too much vibration. I'm thinking about buying one of those liked drive belts, like a Fenner Drives Power Twist.
You can see the before/after images.


----------



## orcaburger44 (Apr 14, 2010)

Had the same problem. The guy that said you can bend it back is right. Though I don't know how many times before it breaks from fatigue. Love this saw though mine would benefit from a bit larger motor and I'm thinking maybe a double pully system with 2 belts.


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

MariahHolt and orcaburger44,
buy a link belt, no questions -- it will immediately reduce vibrations (even with the old, stamped pulleys!) 

orcaburger -- don't bother about two belts, etc. -- it will be an overkill; too much effort to produce slightly better result (even that is highly questionable). Simply bang away at your contractor as long as it goes, and later on buy yourself a next-level saw; you will know then much better what exactly you want from it.


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

*I installed a Delta Belt & Pulley Set kit*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/delta-contractor-saw-vibration-issue-20360/#post158829


----------



## togo7 (Aug 12, 2016)

Delta no longer makes the replacement motor mounts for the 36-630. 36-635 or the 36-640 tables saws. All three saws use the same motor mount bracket. I found a guy on ebay that is making them out of steel. I bought one and it fits perfectly. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-stee...346336?hash=item3606bdf520:g:CrIAAOSwDk5T7DyD

I also upgraded the pully system to the peachtree link belt. My saw runs better than new now!
Thanks for your help getting things fixed.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

togo7 said:


> Delta no longer makes the replacement motor mounts for the 36-630. 36-635 or the 36-640 tables saws. All three saws use the same motor mount bracket. I found a guy on ebay that is making them out of steel. I bought one and it fits perfectly.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-stee...346336?hash=item3606bdf520:g:CrIAAOSwDk5T7DyD
> 
> ...


This thread has been dead for 6 years now. Something tells me the saw has either been fixed or replaced in the mean time


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I had an older version of that saw I bought new in 1978. I did put a link belt on it and it was as smooth as silk. It was a good saw. Mine was all made here and had a Baldor motor. Sold it for $200 about 5-6 years ago to a buddy.
Mike Hawkins:smile3:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think you got a great deal on your saw. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## togo7 (Aug 12, 2016)

epicfail48 said:


> This thread has been dead for 6 years now. Something tells me the saw has either been fixed or replaced in the mean time



Please accept my apology for offending you. 

I am quite sure you are right, the original saw has been fixed or repaired long ago. Then again, maybe his now discontinued motor mount has warped again. Which I am very sure it will. 

I discovered this thread on a google search. It still has very useful info. I am also sure there are many others with warped brackets on this model saw that could use this info. As in my case, it is a tragedy to junk a great saw just because of one discontinued part. I was simply supplying an easy fix to a huge problem.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*dead threads*



epicfail48 said:


> This thread has been dead for 6 years now. Something tells me the saw has either been fixed or replaced in the mean time


A repair part, an improvement or a suggestion on a popular saw is always a good idea. The OP may have the same issue as many others, so there is no harm whatsoever in offering more information. :smile3:


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

I had ordered the bracket from eReplacementparts.com and it worked like a champ. I swapped out the pulley with a set from PtreeUSA.com and got a linked belt. All my issues went away. I eventually converted that saw into a tablesaw-router workstation. I posted my finished results here: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/table-saw-router-workstation-project-21848/

That bracket from Ebay is awesome! But a bit pricey. 

I still use this setup today. Eventually I will get myself a SawStop.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

From what I can see from the 2010 post, the mounting bracket was too wimpy for the job. I believe I would be inclined to either fabricate a mounting bracket or fit one from a different saw rather than trying to find a replacement part.


----------



## Bogwood (Jan 2, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> A repair part, an improvement or a suggestion on a popular saw is always a good idea. The OP may have the same issue as many others, so there is no harm whatsoever in offering more information. :smile3:


Just a quick thanks and acknowledgement of the posting and comments: despite it being an OP! I joined the forum today just to let you all know that this information is invaluable and incredibly welcome. I look for stuff like this all the time and yesterday, just bought the exact saw described on Craigslist (primarily for the Unifence and cast iron router extension) with exactly the same bent motor mount problem. Using your old, but collected thoughts, it turns out that the mount (aluminum, no longer available) and the steel frame on the motor, were both bent. Will try my best to bend them both back to shape before exploring other options (I'm in the process of a FrankenSaw workstation build) but wanted to thank you all again!


----------



## Mad (Dec 9, 2017)

Welcome! You sound just like me, bringing up and adding to old posts because the historical information provides the best set of keywords (that google finds) and context (that the similarly situated finds) and content (that we find) that is useful and instructive to solving the problem.

And we also seem to have FrankCanSaws in common.

Thank you for posting your thank you to the history of past contributors who collectively have shed insight from several angles on a common problem. Hopefully, the folks whose only comment is to complain about when a thread was originally begun... will eventually come to see, through your expressed appreciation, how enduring the putting of heads together in an online subject specific community can be, enuring to the benefit of future searchers for years to come.


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

*fabricated bracket*

I have a guy on eBay that is selling a fabricated bracket for that model of table saw. Now its not cheap.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-ste...194240?hash=item3628599800:g:CrIAAOSwDk5T7DyD


----------

